# shogun doesnt know how to punch properly



## martial sparrer (Aug 13, 2013)

shogun has been training with Freddie roach

roach was talking about how shogun didn't know to rotate his hips and shoulders, and out weight on his front foot when punching

this to me is crazy!

how are you a fighter for what? 10, 15 years and you have never asked or looked up what proper punching technique is

I am a noob and crap and know nothing...but even I looked it up!

is this about him?  about his coaches....or is this the mma fighter?  having big holes


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 13, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> shogun has been training with Freddie roach
> 
> roach was talking about how shogun didn't know to rotate his hips and shoulders, and out weight on his front foot when punching
> 
> ...


Sounds like some one was just patting themselves on the back.
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 13, 2013)

I would chalk it up to the differences in technique between pure boxing (where you dont' have to worry about anything from about mid-torso and down) and MMA.  I have often heard boxers talking about how MMA fighters don't know how to punch.

If they are talking about it from a boxing sport aspect, then they are probably right.  But, in the context of MMA they are not correct.  You can get away with certain types of attacks in MMA that would get you clobbered in pure boxing due to the opponent having to deal with legs, knees, takedowns etc.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 13, 2013)

not to mention that a strong athlete can still have an effective punch, even if his mechanics and delivery are less than perfect.


----------



## martial sparrer (Sep 1, 2013)

Your stupid attitude needs a slap in your mouth....yu ****....banned!


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 1, 2013)

:iws::iws::iws::iws::iws::iws:


----------



## Takai (Sep 1, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> Your stupid attitude needs a slap in your mouth....yu ****....banned!



To whom are you addressing this to?


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 12, 2014)

he hit hard, he was using some form of hip rotation otherwise he wouldnt score knockouts or be known as a heavy hitter, Freddie is right though by boxing standards "he cant punch" but really in reality he can, but he has so much more potential for power than he has shown. 

Its not as bad as you think, but at the same time shogun no where near reached his potential. Shame he didnt get a boxing coach earlier like anderson silver did. He would have been p4p the greatest of all time perhaps.

So yea its not as you think ie he wasnt going around KOing people with arm punches he was using his hips to some extent, but yes alot of room for improvement.


----------



## Reedone816 (Sep 12, 2014)

Did he have lower body problem? That prevent him to do much cardio exercise? Too bad combined with his way of doing training camp, i'm afraid he will be another bj penn.
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Sep 12, 2014)

Freddy Roach is a very experienced and talented trainer/teacher. I think anyone in the fight game could benefit from his insight.

As for the "BJ Penn" comment. Not really a bad guy to be compared to. I'd take it any old day.


----------

